# Middle GA Bruiser



## hoppie (Sep 4, 2010)

Posted this in trail cams also, but wondered what you thought about this guy as far as weight goes.


----------



## CAL (Sep 4, 2010)

I would guess he weighs about 300#.He looks pretty big to me.He looks like he has some age on him too.


----------



## Austin 419 (Oct 25, 2010)

need any help???


----------



## 242outdoors (Oct 25, 2010)

matt is this back home???


----------



## Band of Brothers (Oct 25, 2010)

4-5 years old, 250 +


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 26, 2010)

He's got the body of a juvenile male, but he sure looks tall and long in a couple of those pics.  I don't think he's malnourished, but he doesn't look like he fills out his frame very well.


----------



## plottman88 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would guess around 275! He's not to fat just look tall! Long legged!


----------



## kno3mike (Oct 27, 2010)

What county in middle Ga.?....I thought all the bears were in North or deep south Georgia.


----------



## hoppie (Oct 27, 2010)

He is in Houston County. I have pictures of 3 different bears on 212 acres. There are a lot of bears on this stretch of the river. My property is about 8 miles from river probably, but was in a club not far from where I am now that was wrapped up in bears. Oaky Woods and Ocmulgee WMA are covered up in them too. They have talked about a season.


----------



## stuckbuck (Oct 27, 2010)

Thats a good boar! I think he's around 300#


----------



## Puckerdup (Oct 27, 2010)

If he ever grows into those big dadgum feet he will be 2000lbs. Got a case of mange to looks like.  I think hes big, close to 300.


----------



## BIG LAZER DEER SLAYER (Oct 27, 2010)

kno3mike said:


> What county in middle Ga.?....I thought all the bears were in North or deep south Georgia.



SEVERAL BEARS AROUND HAWKINSVILLE GA


----------



## hoppie (Oct 28, 2010)

I believe what looks like mange is actually mud. There is a wet area just down the hill that he comes out of. Looks like he laid in it to cool off.


----------

